# rotor size?



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

I have a 2006 mkv 2.5l and I'm wondering how I could find out what size front rotors I have. I see there is 2 different sizes. how can I tell what ones I have? 288mm or 312mm? does it matter?


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)




----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

xxKurt85xx said:


> I have a 2006 mkv 2.5l and I'm wondering how I could find out what size front rotors I have. I see there is 2 different sizes. how can I tell what ones I have? 288mm or 312mm? does it matter?


The stock rotor size for MKV"s with 2.5L motors is 288 mm...so unless someone upgraded the brakes to GTI/GLI specs as I did on my Rabbit...that's what you should have. Yes it does matter! It requires different caliper carrier brackets to run 312mm rotors..they will not fit with stock 288mm rotors...and the 288mm rotors won't work on cars that came with 312's!


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

spitpilot said:


> The stock rotor size for MKV"s with 2.5L motors is 288 mm...so unless someone upgraded the brakes to GTI/GLI specs as I did on my Rabbit...that's what you should have. Yes it does matter! It requires different caliper carrier brackets to run 312mm rotors..they will not fit with stock 288mm rotors...and the 288mm rotors won't work on cars that came with 312's!


yea, I figured that out! thanx for the help. I ordered euro spec slotted fronts and rears with hawk hps pads. any good? and I am also thinking of upgrading to ss brake line any suggestions?


----------

